# Finding new home for an Expat dog



## Trenton (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm Australian and unfortunately have to move back and regrettably have to leave one of our family behind (due to Australian quarantine laws) and desperately want to find him a new home.

So I guess if anyone here can give a Australian Border Collie (little bit of Blue Heeler also) a home I would appreciate it.
He is a 3 1/2 yr old, de-sexed and fully vaccinated dog (and very family friendly (he has grown up with his best mate - my 6yr old son). Note: he is a large dog but wouldn't hurt a fly (his best dog mate in Thailand was a Chiwawa which was a funny sight - lol). Free to right home.
see


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Trenton said:


> I'm Australian and unfortunately have to move back and regrettably have to leave one of our family behind (due to Australian quarantine laws) and desperately want to find him a new home.
> 
> So I guess if anyone here can give a Australian Border Collie (little bit of Blue Heeler also) a home I would appreciate it.
> He is a 3 1/2 yr old, de-sexed and fully vaccinated dog (and very family friendly (he has grown up with his best mate - my 6yr old son). Note: he is a large dog but wouldn't hurt a fly (his best dog mate in Thailand was a Chiwawa which was a funny sight - lol). Free to right home.
> ...


Howdy and welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about having to leave your dog there. I edited your post so as to comply with the Forum Rules and hope you will be able to locate a new home.
The Thailand page is a bit quiet lately so it may take a little time.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag
Modrator


----------



## Trenton (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Trenton (Apr 2, 2016)

All,
We have found Leo a good home. 
Thanks to those that helped or generously offered.
The Expat community in Thailand is fantastic, another reason to be sad about leaving.
Trenton


----------

